# Do your emotions affect your taste buds?



## Hooked (20/1/18)

Have you ever had an experience, good or bad, where your emotions affected your ability to taste the e-juce? 

This morning someone (no-one on the forum!) said something to me which hurt tremendously and my emotions went into a rapid decline. I thought I'd just go home and relax with my vape. However, my taste buds were as numb as my emotions - and my body, for that matter. I tried 3 different devices with a different flavour in each, but tasted NOTHING. It's only tonight that I've returned to normal.

Has anyone else ever experienced something like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RynoP (20/1/18)

not with emotions but with a hangover yes haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig (20/1/18)

There's nothing @Rooigevaar 's Panama or Good boy oak reserve cannot cure.

The brain is a complex organ so it is possible that your emotions can affect your taste. That said, I've never experienced this before.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (20/1/18)

RynoP said:


> not with emotions but with a hangover yes haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/1/18)

yes my short answer. wen i'm pist mad my Mather's milk tastes like shit. 
cold strawberry stays the same and is my calm down vape. probably why i go threw 200ml a week.
and time of day morning i taste nothing till i am avake for 45min or so

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/18)

@Hooked . I thought that what you were saying was absolute rubbish so I looked it up. You are right, as always. I feel guilty for doubting your experience. See Below :
"The results of this field study indicate that emotional manipulations in the form of pleasantly or unpleasantly perceived real-life events can influence the intensity perception of taste, ..."
_The effect of emotional state on taste perception | Request PDF_. Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/279457455_The_effect_of_emotional_state_on_taste_perception [accessed Jan 21 2018].

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Hooked . I thought that what you were saying was absolute rubbish so I looked it up. You are right, as always. I feel guilty for doubting your experience. See Below :
> "The results of this field study indicate that emotional manipulations in the form of pleasantly or unpleasantly perceived real-life events can influence the intensity perception of taste, ..."
> _The effect of emotional state on taste perception | Request PDF_. Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/279457455_The_effect_of_emotional_state_on_taste_perception [accessed Jan 21 2018].



@Puff the Magic Dragon Very interesting! Thanks for the link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Never observed this with myself @Hooked 
Very interesting thread and concept

What changes my flavour perception occasionally is the time of the day and what ive just ate or drank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

@Silver Oh, yes, food and drink most definitely, but it's the first time that my emotions have influenced the taste. Mind you, it's the first time in months that I've been really, really upset!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been really, really upset!


Hope you are feeling better @Hooked .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (21/1/18)

I think for sure.

I noticed everything was tasting bland the week I started work and then getting kids into "big school" and senior primary. We also had some stress with my oldest's school. 

My taste buds must of been affected, because I kept switching juice or going back to Menthol (to try clear the palette).

Must also be why stoners get the munchies - everything tastes good when you happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Animefaerie (21/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I think for sure.
> 
> I noticed everything was tasting bland the week I started work and then getting kids into "big school" and senior primary. We also had some stress with my oldest's school.
> 
> ...


Haha.  
I always thought it was due to low blood sugar caused by marijuana usage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hope you are feeling better @Hooked .
> View attachment 119708



Much better, thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon. When the going gets tough, the tough get into bed with their dogs lol. What do those words mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/1/18)

Animefaerie said:


> Haha.
> I always thought it was due to low blood sugar caused by marijuana usage.



Really? I wouldn't actually know the scientific meaning. I was just guestimating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (21/1/18)

No, the weather determines my juice preference.

My mood dictates the nicotine contenr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Much better, thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon. When the going gets tough, the tough get into bed with their dogs lol. What do those words mean?


Illegitimate Carborundum - a fake Latin phrase suggesting the statement "don't let the bastards get you down."

At least that is what Google comes up with.

Interesting topic @Hooked and the combined response is an eye opener. I think there are some builds I need to go revisit!

Thanks and regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

